# Shedding Bucks



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

A buck I have been watching for over two years has shredded about a week ago. I seem to me like it would be to early for this to be happening just wonder if anyone else is seeing this. Also he held them till late January last season.


----------



## Eagle Talon (Aug 5, 2012)

I have not seen or heard of bucks dropping this early. Buck still have the antlers at least a few weeks after archery season is over. Could it be maybe this wacked out weather?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My largest set of sheds I ever got netted 168". That was two years ago around January 6th. Last year the same deer dropped them on December 15th. Never found his sheds but found him dead around a month latter.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I got 5 bucks on cam this week and they all had both sides.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw a very big buck today hunting .


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have read a few articles that says it has to do with their testosterone and how it drop after the rut, but I would think it would still be late post-rut. With this weird weather maybe it has push them out quicker but I don’t know. I was getting him just about every night then all the sudden not antler but at first I was think it was a big button buck, but looks clear to me he has dropped them. Now I can’t wait to see what a rack he will have next years.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It's weird, for sure, when bucks decide to drop their antlers. I'm wondering if it had something to do with when a buck's antlers harden off. If they harden off early, maybe they drop early and vice versa. I don't know. I've seen bucks with both antlers in March!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dec 12th of this year in pa we killed 2 bucks that had already dropped both sets and killed a half rack on the 7th that had already shed one side and the other side fell off when the deer dropped.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I found 1 side of a rack from 2 different bucks in Tuscarawas county on 12/28, they both had some chew marks on them, one was a 1 1/2 year old and the other was a 2 1/2 year old.I have heard they will loose there horns after there are no more does to breed. I have already seen bucks still caring horns the 1st week in March.


----------



## Eagle Talon (Aug 5, 2012)

So if that's the case then I would say the deer herd is not doing well then?


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

IMAG0412




__
Neohiohunter


__
Dec 29, 2015








Northeast ohio


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have seen 2 bucks within the last week that have shedded. My friends have a couple bucks on trail cam that they were watching, that have also shedded. I did see 2 nice bucks last night that had not dropped.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think it has something to do with how many does they mounted when they shed the antlers...


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have shot 2 deer in past years at egypt valley wildlife area during the deer gun season that had already dropped their antlers. I thought the one was a huge doe, sad to see those big bloody spots on it's dome!!


----------

